# DIY filter media for marineland bio wheel 200



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

Got the filter with no media or bio wheel. The replacement bio wheel is over 30 bucks and I don't want to pay that. I'm looking for ideas for DIY media. I'm thinking maybe filling the chamber with crushed lava rock and polyester filling or something. What do yous think and what might your ideas be


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Is this the only filter that's going to be running on the tank? If so you'll want a combination of bio media (something porous - the lava rock is probably fine) maybe also with some kind of filter floss or something to catch larger debris.


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

I put in 2 aqua clear powerhead filter socks at the back fit perfectly the a mesh bag of lava rock I broke into pieces then I put 2 plastic pot scrubbers on top of the lava rock. So the water flows threw the flyer socks the through the lava rock and scrubber. I also have a big bag of polyester filling for when the mechanical needs changing. It is all pretty tight in there but it seems to be flowing normal. All in all ll I saved about 50 bucks with this project


----------

